# Debate user Taarna on the ethics of child porn thread



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.

The average 14-year-old girl has been sucking dick for three years and already has a kid.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.


What the fuck?



Taarna said:


> The average 14-year-old girl has been sucking dick for three years and already has a kid.


This is true and a failing of greater society as a whole but still...



Taarna said:


> I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.


What the fuck?


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

RembrandtCourage said:


> What the fuck?


What do you mean what the fuck? Do you honestly not see the difference between small children age 6 or around that age being forced to have sex and being recorded, for the pleasure of adult men, and a probably already sexually active 14-year-old girl sending a guy, she apparently has a crush on and is texting and flirting with, a nude picture of herself, willingly, because that's what she wants to do?

Not saying it's smart for a man to engage in that, or that young girls can't be taken advantage of, but it's in no way child pornography. It's not even pornography. There's nudist photos out there that don't count as pornography. You can even find nude videos of people on Youtube, some of which I am sure are underage.

People need to stop pretending as if 14-year-old girls are sexless robots.

There are pornstars, that have admitted to luring older men into bathrooms and giving them blowjobs when they were 13.



RembrandtCourage said:


> This is true and a failing of greater society as a whole but still...


It's just nature. I've been masturbating since I was 6. I once talked to a girl (at the time 18 years old) who said she would pleasure herself with a wet towel in the shower when she was 6. All of you will have similar stories. Our brains evolved to be like that and our bodies become ready for that sort of thing at a very early age.

Everything about that is normal and natural. The only problem is the power dynamic between older, more experienced people, and younger, less experienced people.


----------



## Product Placement (Jan 10, 2022)

Debate user Taarna on the ethics of child porn thread incoming


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

Product Placement said:


> Debate user Taarna on the ethics of child porn thread incoming


A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


----------



## Product Placement (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


Elvis is a pedo and the world is a better off place from him dying on the shitter. You should follow his lead and do the same


----------



## DennisReynolds (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


You are fucked


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

DennisReynolds said:


> You are fucked


You're full of shit.


----------



## DennisReynolds (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> You're full of shit.


You're seriously fucked in the head. It's one thing to hold those views, but an entirely even more fucked thing to publicly defend them. Stop it, get some help.


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

DennisReynolds said:


> You're seriously fucked in the head. It's one thing to hold those views, but an entirely even more fucked thing to publicly defend them. Stop it, get some help.


It's called honesty. Is that concept alien to you?


Product Placement said:


> Elvis is a pedo and the world is a better off place from him dying on the sitter. You should follow his lead and do the same


Priscilla wanted his dick. He made her biggest dream come true. Young girls love older men. Especially if they are in positions of power, of high social status or even celebrities. Teenage girls touch themselves thinking about their idols, even guys in their 20's and 30's, especially guys in their 20's and 30's. Girls are no different than guys. We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.

One day you have to face reality.


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 10, 2022)

So the head admin says they're going to delegate a fraction of voltage that's supposed to go to me for their new coffee maker unless I hit the month's pedophile threadbanning quota this time. While I think Taarna may be a troll, I'm hoping the higher ups aren't paying close enough attention to notice, so I'm splitting this derail into its own thread, here.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jan 10, 2022)

I heard if you hang yourself, the afterlife is full of child porn.


----------



## Creep3r (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.






Now please go back to whatever basement you crawled out of.


----------



## Spunt (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you.


I would not do this. The very idea is repulsive.

Would anybody else not do this?


----------



## Just A Butt (Jan 10, 2022)

where the fuck was this even originally posted?


----------



## byuu (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.


Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid. They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


----------



## Just A Butt (Jan 10, 2022)

@BoxerShorts47 get in here someone is trying to steal your bit


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Jan 10, 2022)

byuu said:


> Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid. They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


This is a house where children can
*drink* their milk
*vote* the imposter
*drive* their sister insane
*date* the 1945 nuclear bombing of Hiroshima.


----------



## GHTD (Jan 10, 2022)

Where the fuck are all these pedophile fucks coming out of? Go to 8chan you sick fucks, KF is not the place to trade your kid-diddling stories.


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> What do you mean what the fuck? Do you honestly not see the difference between small children age 6 or around that age being forced to have sex and being recorded, for the pleasure of adult men, and a probably already sexually active 14-year-old girl sending a guy, she apparently has a crush on and is texting and flirting with, a nude picture of herself, willingly, because that's what she wants to do?





Taarna said:


> Priscilla wanted his dick. He made her biggest dream come true. Young girls love older men. Especially if they are in positions of power, of high social status or even celebrities. Teenage girls touch themselves thinking about their idols, even guys in their 20's and 30's, especially guys in their 20's and 30's. Girls are no different than guys. We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.


solid arguments



byuu said:


> Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid.


No, it's because they're going through puberty. 



byuu said:


> They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


It's legal to get a learner's permit in many states at 14 and most 14 yr olds are illegally drinking.


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.

The average 14-year-old girl has been sucking dick for three years and already has a kid.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.


What the fuck?



Taarna said:


> The average 14-year-old girl has been sucking dick for three years and already has a kid.


This is true and a failing of greater society as a whole but still...



Taarna said:


> I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.


What the fuck?


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

RembrandtCourage said:


> What the fuck?


What do you mean what the fuck? Do you honestly not see the difference between small children age 6 or around that age being forced to have sex and being recorded, for the pleasure of adult men, and a probably already sexually active 14-year-old girl sending a guy, she apparently has a crush on and is texting and flirting with, a nude picture of herself, willingly, because that's what she wants to do?

Not saying it's smart for a man to engage in that, or that young girls can't be taken advantage of, but it's in no way child pornography. It's not even pornography. There's nudist photos out there that don't count as pornography. You can even find nude videos of people on Youtube, some of which I am sure are underage.

People need to stop pretending as if 14-year-old girls are sexless robots.

There are pornstars, that have admitted to luring older men into bathrooms and giving them blowjobs when they were 13.



RembrandtCourage said:


> This is true and a failing of greater society as a whole but still...


It's just nature. I've been masturbating since I was 6. I once talked to a girl (at the time 18 years old) who said she would pleasure herself with a wet towel in the shower when she was 6. All of you will have similar stories. Our brains evolved to be like that and our bodies become ready for that sort of thing at a very early age.

Everything about that is normal and natural. The only problem is the power dynamic between older, more experienced people, and younger, less experienced people.


----------



## Product Placement (Jan 10, 2022)

Debate user Taarna on the ethics of child porn thread incoming


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

Product Placement said:


> Debate user Taarna on the ethics of child porn thread incoming


A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


----------



## Product Placement (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


Elvis is a pedo and the world is a better off place from him dying on the shitter. You should follow his lead and do the same


----------



## DennisReynolds (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


You are fucked


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

DennisReynolds said:


> You are fucked


You're full of shit.


----------



## DennisReynolds (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> You're full of shit.


You're seriously fucked in the head. It's one thing to hold those views, but an entirely even more fucked thing to publicly defend them. Stop it, get some help.


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

DennisReynolds said:


> You're seriously fucked in the head. It's one thing to hold those views, but an entirely even more fucked thing to publicly defend them. Stop it, get some help.


It's called honesty. Is that concept alien to you?


Product Placement said:


> Elvis is a pedo and the world is a better off place from him dying on the sitter. You should follow his lead and do the same


Priscilla wanted his dick. He made her biggest dream come true. Young girls love older men. Especially if they are in positions of power, of high social status or even celebrities. Teenage girls touch themselves thinking about their idols, even guys in their 20's and 30's, especially guys in their 20's and 30's. Girls are no different than guys. We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.

One day you have to face reality.


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 10, 2022)

So the head admin says they're going to delegate a fraction of voltage that's supposed to go to me for their new coffee maker unless I hit the month's pedophile threadbanning quota this time. While I think Taarna may be a troll, I'm hoping the higher ups aren't paying close enough attention to notice, so I'm splitting this derail into its own thread, here.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jan 10, 2022)

I heard if you hang yourself, the afterlife is full of child porn.


----------



## Creep3r (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.






Now please go back to whatever basement you crawled out of.


----------



## Spunt (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you.


I would not do this. The very idea is repulsive.

Would anybody else not do this?


----------



## Just A Butt (Jan 10, 2022)

where the fuck was this even originally posted?


----------



## byuu (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.


Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid. They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


----------



## Just A Butt (Jan 10, 2022)

@BoxerShorts47 get in here someone is trying to steal your bit


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Jan 10, 2022)

byuu said:


> Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid. They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


This is a house where children can
*drink* their milk
*vote* the imposter
*drive* their sister insane
*date* the 1945 nuclear bombing of Hiroshima.


----------



## GHTD (Jan 10, 2022)

Where the fuck are all these pedophile fucks coming out of? Go to 8chan you sick fucks, KF is not the place to trade your kid-diddling stories.


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> What do you mean what the fuck? Do you honestly not see the difference between small children age 6 or around that age being forced to have sex and being recorded, for the pleasure of adult men, and a probably already sexually active 14-year-old girl sending a guy, she apparently has a crush on and is texting and flirting with, a nude picture of herself, willingly, because that's what she wants to do?





Taarna said:


> Priscilla wanted his dick. He made her biggest dream come true. Young girls love older men. Especially if they are in positions of power, of high social status or even celebrities. Teenage girls touch themselves thinking about their idols, even guys in their 20's and 30's, especially guys in their 20's and 30's. Girls are no different than guys. We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.


solid arguments



byuu said:


> Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid.


No, it's because they're going through puberty. 



byuu said:


> They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


It's legal to get a learner's permit in many states at 14 and most 14 yr olds are illegally drinking.


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.

The average 14-year-old girl has been sucking dick for three years and already has a kid.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.


What the fuck?



Taarna said:


> The average 14-year-old girl has been sucking dick for three years and already has a kid.


This is true and a failing of greater society as a whole but still...



Taarna said:


> I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.


What the fuck?


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

RembrandtCourage said:


> What the fuck?


What do you mean what the fuck? Do you honestly not see the difference between small children age 6 or around that age being forced to have sex and being recorded, for the pleasure of adult men, and a probably already sexually active 14-year-old girl sending a guy, she apparently has a crush on and is texting and flirting with, a nude picture of herself, willingly, because that's what she wants to do?

Not saying it's smart for a man to engage in that, or that young girls can't be taken advantage of, but it's in no way child pornography. It's not even pornography. There's nudist photos out there that don't count as pornography. You can even find nude videos of people on Youtube, some of which I am sure are underage.

People need to stop pretending as if 14-year-old girls are sexless robots.

There are pornstars, that have admitted to luring older men into bathrooms and giving them blowjobs when they were 13.



RembrandtCourage said:


> This is true and a failing of greater society as a whole but still...


It's just nature. I've been masturbating since I was 6. I once talked to a girl (at the time 18 years old) who said she would pleasure herself with a wet towel in the shower when she was 6. All of you will have similar stories. Our brains evolved to be like that and our bodies become ready for that sort of thing at a very early age.

Everything about that is normal and natural. The only problem is the power dynamic between older, more experienced people, and younger, less experienced people.


----------



## Product Placement (Jan 10, 2022)

Debate user Taarna on the ethics of child porn thread incoming


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

Product Placement said:


> Debate user Taarna on the ethics of child porn thread incoming


A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


----------



## Product Placement (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


Elvis is a pedo and the world is a better off place from him dying on the shitter. You should follow his lead and do the same


----------



## DennisReynolds (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


You are fucked


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

DennisReynolds said:


> You are fucked


You're full of shit.


----------



## DennisReynolds (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> You're full of shit.


You're seriously fucked in the head. It's one thing to hold those views, but an entirely even more fucked thing to publicly defend them. Stop it, get some help.


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

DennisReynolds said:


> You're seriously fucked in the head. It's one thing to hold those views, but an entirely even more fucked thing to publicly defend them. Stop it, get some help.


It's called honesty. Is that concept alien to you?


Product Placement said:


> Elvis is a pedo and the world is a better off place from him dying on the sitter. You should follow his lead and do the same


Priscilla wanted his dick. He made her biggest dream come true. Young girls love older men. Especially if they are in positions of power, of high social status or even celebrities. Teenage girls touch themselves thinking about their idols, even guys in their 20's and 30's, especially guys in their 20's and 30's. Girls are no different than guys. We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.

One day you have to face reality.


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 10, 2022)

So the head admin says they're going to delegate a fraction of voltage that's supposed to go to me for their new coffee maker unless I hit the month's pedophile threadbanning quota this time. While I think Taarna may be a troll, I'm hoping the higher ups aren't paying close enough attention to notice, so I'm splitting this derail into its own thread, here.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jan 10, 2022)

I heard if you hang yourself, the afterlife is full of child porn.


----------



## Creep3r (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.






Now please go back to whatever basement you crawled out of.


----------



## Spunt (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you.


I would not do this. The very idea is repulsive.

Would anybody else not do this?


----------



## Just A Butt (Jan 10, 2022)

where the fuck was this even originally posted?


----------



## byuu (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.


Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid. They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


----------



## Just A Butt (Jan 10, 2022)

@BoxerShorts47 get in here someone is trying to steal your bit


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Jan 10, 2022)

byuu said:


> Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid. They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


This is a house where children can
*drink* their milk
*vote* the imposter
*drive* their sister insane
*date* the 1945 nuclear bombing of Hiroshima.


----------



## GHTD (Jan 10, 2022)

Where the fuck are all these pedophile fucks coming out of? Go to 8chan you sick fucks, KF is not the place to trade your kid-diddling stories.


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> What do you mean what the fuck? Do you honestly not see the difference between small children age 6 or around that age being forced to have sex and being recorded, for the pleasure of adult men, and a probably already sexually active 14-year-old girl sending a guy, she apparently has a crush on and is texting and flirting with, a nude picture of herself, willingly, because that's what she wants to do?





Taarna said:


> Priscilla wanted his dick. He made her biggest dream come true. Young girls love older men. Especially if they are in positions of power, of high social status or even celebrities. Teenage girls touch themselves thinking about their idols, even guys in their 20's and 30's, especially guys in their 20's and 30's. Girls are no different than guys. We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.


solid arguments



byuu said:


> Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid.


No, it's because they're going through puberty. 



byuu said:


> They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


It's legal to get a learner's permit in many states at 14 and most 14 yr olds are illegally drinking.


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.

The average 14-year-old girl has been sucking dick for three years and already has a kid.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.


What the fuck?



Taarna said:


> The average 14-year-old girl has been sucking dick for three years and already has a kid.


This is true and a failing of greater society as a whole but still...



Taarna said:


> I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.


What the fuck?


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

RembrandtCourage said:


> What the fuck?


What do you mean what the fuck? Do you honestly not see the difference between small children age 6 or around that age being forced to have sex and being recorded, for the pleasure of adult men, and a probably already sexually active 14-year-old girl sending a guy, she apparently has a crush on and is texting and flirting with, a nude picture of herself, willingly, because that's what she wants to do?

Not saying it's smart for a man to engage in that, or that young girls can't be taken advantage of, but it's in no way child pornography. It's not even pornography. There's nudist photos out there that don't count as pornography. You can even find nude videos of people on Youtube, some of which I am sure are underage.

People need to stop pretending as if 14-year-old girls are sexless robots.

There are pornstars, that have admitted to luring older men into bathrooms and giving them blowjobs when they were 13.



RembrandtCourage said:


> This is true and a failing of greater society as a whole but still...


It's just nature. I've been masturbating since I was 6. I once talked to a girl (at the time 18 years old) who said she would pleasure herself with a wet towel in the shower when she was 6. All of you will have similar stories. Our brains evolved to be like that and our bodies become ready for that sort of thing at a very early age.

Everything about that is normal and natural. The only problem is the power dynamic between older, more experienced people, and younger, less experienced people.


----------



## Product Placement (Jan 10, 2022)

Debate user Taarna on the ethics of child porn thread incoming


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

Product Placement said:


> Debate user Taarna on the ethics of child porn thread incoming


A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


----------



## Product Placement (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


Elvis is a pedo and the world is a better off place from him dying on the shitter. You should follow his lead and do the same


----------



## DennisReynolds (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


You are fucked


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

DennisReynolds said:


> You are fucked


You're full of shit.


----------



## DennisReynolds (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> You're full of shit.


You're seriously fucked in the head. It's one thing to hold those views, but an entirely even more fucked thing to publicly defend them. Stop it, get some help.


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

DennisReynolds said:


> You're seriously fucked in the head. It's one thing to hold those views, but an entirely even more fucked thing to publicly defend them. Stop it, get some help.


It's called honesty. Is that concept alien to you?


Product Placement said:


> Elvis is a pedo and the world is a better off place from him dying on the sitter. You should follow his lead and do the same


Priscilla wanted his dick. He made her biggest dream come true. Young girls love older men. Especially if they are in positions of power, of high social status or even celebrities. Teenage girls touch themselves thinking about their idols, even guys in their 20's and 30's, especially guys in their 20's and 30's. Girls are no different than guys. We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.

One day you have to face reality.


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 10, 2022)

So the head admin says they're going to delegate a fraction of voltage that's supposed to go to me for their new coffee maker unless I hit the month's pedophile threadbanning quota this time. While I think Taarna may be a troll, I'm hoping the higher ups aren't paying close enough attention to notice, so I'm splitting this derail into its own thread, here.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jan 10, 2022)

I heard if you hang yourself, the afterlife is full of child porn.


----------



## Creep3r (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.






Now please go back to whatever basement you crawled out of.


----------



## Spunt (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you.


I would not do this. The very idea is repulsive.

Would anybody else not do this?


----------



## Just A Butt (Jan 10, 2022)

where the fuck was this even originally posted?


----------



## byuu (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.


Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid. They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


----------



## Just A Butt (Jan 10, 2022)

@BoxerShorts47 get in here someone is trying to steal your bit


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Jan 10, 2022)

byuu said:


> Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid. They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


This is a house where children can
*drink* their milk
*vote* the imposter
*drive* their sister insane
*date* the 1945 nuclear bombing of Hiroshima.


----------



## GHTD (Jan 10, 2022)

Where the fuck are all these pedophile fucks coming out of? Go to 8chan you sick fucks, KF is not the place to trade your kid-diddling stories.


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> What do you mean what the fuck? Do you honestly not see the difference between small children age 6 or around that age being forced to have sex and being recorded, for the pleasure of adult men, and a probably already sexually active 14-year-old girl sending a guy, she apparently has a crush on and is texting and flirting with, a nude picture of herself, willingly, because that's what she wants to do?





Taarna said:


> Priscilla wanted his dick. He made her biggest dream come true. Young girls love older men. Especially if they are in positions of power, of high social status or even celebrities. Teenage girls touch themselves thinking about their idols, even guys in their 20's and 30's, especially guys in their 20's and 30's. Girls are no different than guys. We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.


solid arguments



byuu said:


> Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid.


No, it's because they're going through puberty. 



byuu said:


> They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


It's legal to get a learner's permit in many states at 14 and most 14 yr olds are illegally drinking.


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.

The average 14-year-old girl has been sucking dick for three years and already has a kid.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.


What the fuck?



Taarna said:


> The average 14-year-old girl has been sucking dick for three years and already has a kid.


This is true and a failing of greater society as a whole but still...



Taarna said:


> I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.


What the fuck?


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

RembrandtCourage said:


> What the fuck?


What do you mean what the fuck? Do you honestly not see the difference between small children age 6 or around that age being forced to have sex and being recorded, for the pleasure of adult men, and a probably already sexually active 14-year-old girl sending a guy, she apparently has a crush on and is texting and flirting with, a nude picture of herself, willingly, because that's what she wants to do?

Not saying it's smart for a man to engage in that, or that young girls can't be taken advantage of, but it's in no way child pornography. It's not even pornography. There's nudist photos out there that don't count as pornography. You can even find nude videos of people on Youtube, some of which I am sure are underage.

People need to stop pretending as if 14-year-old girls are sexless robots.

There are pornstars, that have admitted to luring older men into bathrooms and giving them blowjobs when they were 13.



RembrandtCourage said:


> This is true and a failing of greater society as a whole but still...


It's just nature. I've been masturbating since I was 6. I once talked to a girl (at the time 18 years old) who said she would pleasure herself with a wet towel in the shower when she was 6. All of you will have similar stories. Our brains evolved to be like that and our bodies become ready for that sort of thing at a very early age.

Everything about that is normal and natural. The only problem is the power dynamic between older, more experienced people, and younger, less experienced people.


----------



## Product Placement (Jan 10, 2022)

Debate user Taarna on the ethics of child porn thread incoming


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

Product Placement said:


> Debate user Taarna on the ethics of child porn thread incoming


A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


----------



## Product Placement (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


Elvis is a pedo and the world is a better off place from him dying on the shitter. You should follow his lead and do the same


----------



## DennisReynolds (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


You are fucked


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

DennisReynolds said:


> You are fucked


You're full of shit.


----------



## DennisReynolds (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> You're full of shit.


You're seriously fucked in the head. It's one thing to hold those views, but an entirely even more fucked thing to publicly defend them. Stop it, get some help.


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

DennisReynolds said:


> You're seriously fucked in the head. It's one thing to hold those views, but an entirely even more fucked thing to publicly defend them. Stop it, get some help.


It's called honesty. Is that concept alien to you?


Product Placement said:


> Elvis is a pedo and the world is a better off place from him dying on the sitter. You should follow his lead and do the same


Priscilla wanted his dick. He made her biggest dream come true. Young girls love older men. Especially if they are in positions of power, of high social status or even celebrities. Teenage girls touch themselves thinking about their idols, even guys in their 20's and 30's, especially guys in their 20's and 30's. Girls are no different than guys. We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.

One day you have to face reality.


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 10, 2022)

So the head admin says they're going to delegate a fraction of voltage that's supposed to go to me for their new coffee maker unless I hit the month's pedophile threadbanning quota this time. While I think Taarna may be a troll, I'm hoping the higher ups aren't paying close enough attention to notice, so I'm splitting this derail into its own thread, here.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jan 10, 2022)

I heard if you hang yourself, the afterlife is full of child porn.


----------



## Creep3r (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.






Now please go back to whatever basement you crawled out of.


----------



## Spunt (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you.


I would not do this. The very idea is repulsive.

Would anybody else not do this?


----------



## Just A Butt (Jan 10, 2022)

where the fuck was this even originally posted?


----------



## byuu (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.


Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid. They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


----------



## Just A Butt (Jan 10, 2022)

@BoxerShorts47 get in here someone is trying to steal your bit


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Jan 10, 2022)

byuu said:


> Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid. They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


This is a house where children can
*drink* their milk
*vote* the imposter
*drive* their sister insane
*date* the 1945 nuclear bombing of Hiroshima.


----------



## GHTD (Jan 10, 2022)

Where the fuck are all these pedophile fucks coming out of? Go to 8chan you sick fucks, KF is not the place to trade your kid-diddling stories.


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> What do you mean what the fuck? Do you honestly not see the difference between small children age 6 or around that age being forced to have sex and being recorded, for the pleasure of adult men, and a probably already sexually active 14-year-old girl sending a guy, she apparently has a crush on and is texting and flirting with, a nude picture of herself, willingly, because that's what she wants to do?





Taarna said:


> Priscilla wanted his dick. He made her biggest dream come true. Young girls love older men. Especially if they are in positions of power, of high social status or even celebrities. Teenage girls touch themselves thinking about their idols, even guys in their 20's and 30's, especially guys in their 20's and 30's. Girls are no different than guys. We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.


solid arguments



byuu said:


> Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid.


No, it's because they're going through puberty. 



byuu said:


> They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


It's legal to get a learner's permit in many states at 14 and most 14 yr olds are illegally drinking.


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.

The average 14-year-old girl has been sucking dick for three years and already has a kid.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.


What the fuck?



Taarna said:


> The average 14-year-old girl has been sucking dick for three years and already has a kid.


This is true and a failing of greater society as a whole but still...



Taarna said:


> I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.


What the fuck?


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

RembrandtCourage said:


> What the fuck?


What do you mean what the fuck? Do you honestly not see the difference between small children age 6 or around that age being forced to have sex and being recorded, for the pleasure of adult men, and a probably already sexually active 14-year-old girl sending a guy, she apparently has a crush on and is texting and flirting with, a nude picture of herself, willingly, because that's what she wants to do?

Not saying it's smart for a man to engage in that, or that young girls can't be taken advantage of, but it's in no way child pornography. It's not even pornography. There's nudist photos out there that don't count as pornography. You can even find nude videos of people on Youtube, some of which I am sure are underage.

People need to stop pretending as if 14-year-old girls are sexless robots.

There are pornstars, that have admitted to luring older men into bathrooms and giving them blowjobs when they were 13.



RembrandtCourage said:


> This is true and a failing of greater society as a whole but still...


It's just nature. I've been masturbating since I was 6. I once talked to a girl (at the time 18 years old) who said she would pleasure herself with a wet towel in the shower when she was 6. All of you will have similar stories. Our brains evolved to be like that and our bodies become ready for that sort of thing at a very early age.

Everything about that is normal and natural. The only problem is the power dynamic between older, more experienced people, and younger, less experienced people.


----------



## Product Placement (Jan 10, 2022)

Debate user Taarna on the ethics of child porn thread incoming


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

Product Placement said:


> Debate user Taarna on the ethics of child porn thread incoming


A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


----------



## Product Placement (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


Elvis is a pedo and the world is a better off place from him dying on the shitter. You should follow his lead and do the same


----------



## DennisReynolds (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


You are fucked


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

DennisReynolds said:


> You are fucked


You're full of shit.


----------



## DennisReynolds (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> You're full of shit.


You're seriously fucked in the head. It's one thing to hold those views, but an entirely even more fucked thing to publicly defend them. Stop it, get some help.


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

DennisReynolds said:


> You're seriously fucked in the head. It's one thing to hold those views, but an entirely even more fucked thing to publicly defend them. Stop it, get some help.


It's called honesty. Is that concept alien to you?


Product Placement said:


> Elvis is a pedo and the world is a better off place from him dying on the sitter. You should follow his lead and do the same


Priscilla wanted his dick. He made her biggest dream come true. Young girls love older men. Especially if they are in positions of power, of high social status or even celebrities. Teenage girls touch themselves thinking about their idols, even guys in their 20's and 30's, especially guys in their 20's and 30's. Girls are no different than guys. We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.

One day you have to face reality.


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 10, 2022)

So the head admin says they're going to delegate a fraction of voltage that's supposed to go to me for their new coffee maker unless I hit the month's pedophile threadbanning quota this time. While I think Taarna may be a troll, I'm hoping the higher ups aren't paying close enough attention to notice, so I'm splitting this derail into its own thread, here.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jan 10, 2022)

I heard if you hang yourself, the afterlife is full of child porn.


----------



## Creep3r (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.






Now please go back to whatever basement you crawled out of.


----------



## Spunt (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you.


I would not do this. The very idea is repulsive.

Would anybody else not do this?


----------



## Just A Butt (Jan 10, 2022)

where the fuck was this even originally posted?


----------



## byuu (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.


Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid. They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


----------



## Just A Butt (Jan 10, 2022)

@BoxerShorts47 get in here someone is trying to steal your bit


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Jan 10, 2022)

byuu said:


> Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid. They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


This is a house where children can
*drink* their milk
*vote* the imposter
*drive* their sister insane
*date* the 1945 nuclear bombing of Hiroshima.


----------



## GHTD (Jan 10, 2022)

Where the fuck are all these pedophile fucks coming out of? Go to 8chan you sick fucks, KF is not the place to trade your kid-diddling stories.


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> What do you mean what the fuck? Do you honestly not see the difference between small children age 6 or around that age being forced to have sex and being recorded, for the pleasure of adult men, and a probably already sexually active 14-year-old girl sending a guy, she apparently has a crush on and is texting and flirting with, a nude picture of herself, willingly, because that's what she wants to do?





Taarna said:


> Priscilla wanted his dick. He made her biggest dream come true. Young girls love older men. Especially if they are in positions of power, of high social status or even celebrities. Teenage girls touch themselves thinking about their idols, even guys in their 20's and 30's, especially guys in their 20's and 30's. Girls are no different than guys. We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.


solid arguments



byuu said:


> Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid.


No, it's because they're going through puberty. 



byuu said:


> They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


It's legal to get a learner's permit in many states at 14 and most 14 yr olds are illegally drinking.


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.

The average 14-year-old girl has been sucking dick for three years and already has a kid.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.


What the fuck?



Taarna said:


> The average 14-year-old girl has been sucking dick for three years and already has a kid.


This is true and a failing of greater society as a whole but still...



Taarna said:


> I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.


What the fuck?


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

RembrandtCourage said:


> What the fuck?


What do you mean what the fuck? Do you honestly not see the difference between small children age 6 or around that age being forced to have sex and being recorded, for the pleasure of adult men, and a probably already sexually active 14-year-old girl sending a guy, she apparently has a crush on and is texting and flirting with, a nude picture of herself, willingly, because that's what she wants to do?

Not saying it's smart for a man to engage in that, or that young girls can't be taken advantage of, but it's in no way child pornography. It's not even pornography. There's nudist photos out there that don't count as pornography. You can even find nude videos of people on Youtube, some of which I am sure are underage.

People need to stop pretending as if 14-year-old girls are sexless robots.

There are pornstars, that have admitted to luring older men into bathrooms and giving them blowjobs when they were 13.



RembrandtCourage said:


> This is true and a failing of greater society as a whole but still...


It's just nature. I've been masturbating since I was 6. I once talked to a girl (at the time 18 years old) who said she would pleasure herself with a wet towel in the shower when she was 6. All of you will have similar stories. Our brains evolved to be like that and our bodies become ready for that sort of thing at a very early age.

Everything about that is normal and natural. The only problem is the power dynamic between older, more experienced people, and younger, less experienced people.


----------



## Product Placement (Jan 10, 2022)

Debate user Taarna on the ethics of child porn thread incoming


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

Product Placement said:


> Debate user Taarna on the ethics of child porn thread incoming


A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


----------



## Product Placement (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


Elvis is a pedo and the world is a better off place from him dying on the shitter. You should follow his lead and do the same


----------



## DennisReynolds (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


You are fucked


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

DennisReynolds said:


> You are fucked


You're full of shit.


----------



## DennisReynolds (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> You're full of shit.


You're seriously fucked in the head. It's one thing to hold those views, but an entirely even more fucked thing to publicly defend them. Stop it, get some help.


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

DennisReynolds said:


> You're seriously fucked in the head. It's one thing to hold those views, but an entirely even more fucked thing to publicly defend them. Stop it, get some help.


It's called honesty. Is that concept alien to you?


Product Placement said:


> Elvis is a pedo and the world is a better off place from him dying on the sitter. You should follow his lead and do the same


Priscilla wanted his dick. He made her biggest dream come true. Young girls love older men. Especially if they are in positions of power, of high social status or even celebrities. Teenage girls touch themselves thinking about their idols, even guys in their 20's and 30's, especially guys in their 20's and 30's. Girls are no different than guys. We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.

One day you have to face reality.


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 10, 2022)

So the head admin says they're going to delegate a fraction of voltage that's supposed to go to me for their new coffee maker unless I hit the month's pedophile threadbanning quota this time. While I think Taarna may be a troll, I'm hoping the higher ups aren't paying close enough attention to notice, so I'm splitting this derail into its own thread, here.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jan 10, 2022)

I heard if you hang yourself, the afterlife is full of child porn.


----------



## Creep3r (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.






Now please go back to whatever basement you crawled out of.


----------



## Spunt (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you.


I would not do this. The very idea is repulsive.

Would anybody else not do this?


----------



## Just A Butt (Jan 10, 2022)

where the fuck was this even originally posted?


----------



## byuu (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.


Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid. They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


----------



## Just A Butt (Jan 10, 2022)

@BoxerShorts47 get in here someone is trying to steal your bit


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Jan 10, 2022)

byuu said:


> Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid. They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


This is a house where children can
*drink* their milk
*vote* the imposter
*drive* their sister insane
*date* the 1945 nuclear bombing of Hiroshima.


----------



## GHTD (Jan 10, 2022)

Where the fuck are all these pedophile fucks coming out of? Go to 8chan you sick fucks, KF is not the place to trade your kid-diddling stories.


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> What do you mean what the fuck? Do you honestly not see the difference between small children age 6 or around that age being forced to have sex and being recorded, for the pleasure of adult men, and a probably already sexually active 14-year-old girl sending a guy, she apparently has a crush on and is texting and flirting with, a nude picture of herself, willingly, because that's what she wants to do?





Taarna said:


> Priscilla wanted his dick. He made her biggest dream come true. Young girls love older men. Especially if they are in positions of power, of high social status or even celebrities. Teenage girls touch themselves thinking about their idols, even guys in their 20's and 30's, especially guys in their 20's and 30's. Girls are no different than guys. We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.


solid arguments



byuu said:


> Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid.


No, it's because they're going through puberty. 



byuu said:


> They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


It's legal to get a learner's permit in many states at 14 and most 14 yr olds are illegally drinking.


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.

The average 14-year-old girl has been sucking dick for three years and already has a kid.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.


What the fuck?



Taarna said:


> The average 14-year-old girl has been sucking dick for three years and already has a kid.


This is true and a failing of greater society as a whole but still...



Taarna said:


> I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.


What the fuck?


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

RembrandtCourage said:


> What the fuck?


What do you mean what the fuck? Do you honestly not see the difference between small children age 6 or around that age being forced to have sex and being recorded, for the pleasure of adult men, and a probably already sexually active 14-year-old girl sending a guy, she apparently has a crush on and is texting and flirting with, a nude picture of herself, willingly, because that's what she wants to do?

Not saying it's smart for a man to engage in that, or that young girls can't be taken advantage of, but it's in no way child pornography. It's not even pornography. There's nudist photos out there that don't count as pornography. You can even find nude videos of people on Youtube, some of which I am sure are underage.

People need to stop pretending as if 14-year-old girls are sexless robots.

There are pornstars, that have admitted to luring older men into bathrooms and giving them blowjobs when they were 13.



RembrandtCourage said:


> This is true and a failing of greater society as a whole but still...


It's just nature. I've been masturbating since I was 6. I once talked to a girl (at the time 18 years old) who said she would pleasure herself with a wet towel in the shower when she was 6. All of you will have similar stories. Our brains evolved to be like that and our bodies become ready for that sort of thing at a very early age.

Everything about that is normal and natural. The only problem is the power dynamic between older, more experienced people, and younger, less experienced people.


----------



## Product Placement (Jan 10, 2022)

Debate user Taarna on the ethics of child porn thread incoming


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

Product Placement said:


> Debate user Taarna on the ethics of child porn thread incoming


A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


----------



## Product Placement (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


Elvis is a pedo and the world is a better off place from him dying on the shitter. You should follow his lead and do the same


----------



## DennisReynolds (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


You are fucked


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

DennisReynolds said:


> You are fucked


You're full of shit.


----------



## DennisReynolds (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> You're full of shit.


You're seriously fucked in the head. It's one thing to hold those views, but an entirely even more fucked thing to publicly defend them. Stop it, get some help.


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

DennisReynolds said:


> You're seriously fucked in the head. It's one thing to hold those views, but an entirely even more fucked thing to publicly defend them. Stop it, get some help.


It's called honesty. Is that concept alien to you?


Product Placement said:


> Elvis is a pedo and the world is a better off place from him dying on the sitter. You should follow his lead and do the same


Priscilla wanted his dick. He made her biggest dream come true. Young girls love older men. Especially if they are in positions of power, of high social status or even celebrities. Teenage girls touch themselves thinking about their idols, even guys in their 20's and 30's, especially guys in their 20's and 30's. Girls are no different than guys. We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.

One day you have to face reality.


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 10, 2022)

So the head admin says they're going to delegate a fraction of voltage that's supposed to go to me for their new coffee maker unless I hit the month's pedophile threadbanning quota this time. While I think Taarna may be a troll, I'm hoping the higher ups aren't paying close enough attention to notice, so I'm splitting this derail into its own thread, here.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jan 10, 2022)

I heard if you hang yourself, the afterlife is full of child porn.


----------



## Creep3r (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.






Now please go back to whatever basement you crawled out of.


----------



## Spunt (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you.


I would not do this. The very idea is repulsive.

Would anybody else not do this?


----------



## Just A Butt (Jan 10, 2022)

where the fuck was this even originally posted?


----------



## byuu (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.


Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid. They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


----------



## Just A Butt (Jan 10, 2022)

@BoxerShorts47 get in here someone is trying to steal your bit


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Jan 10, 2022)

byuu said:


> Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid. They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


This is a house where children can
*drink* their milk
*vote* the imposter
*drive* their sister insane
*date* the 1945 nuclear bombing of Hiroshima.


----------



## GHTD (Jan 10, 2022)

Where the fuck are all these pedophile fucks coming out of? Go to 8chan you sick fucks, KF is not the place to trade your kid-diddling stories.


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> What do you mean what the fuck? Do you honestly not see the difference between small children age 6 or around that age being forced to have sex and being recorded, for the pleasure of adult men, and a probably already sexually active 14-year-old girl sending a guy, she apparently has a crush on and is texting and flirting with, a nude picture of herself, willingly, because that's what she wants to do?





Taarna said:


> Priscilla wanted his dick. He made her biggest dream come true. Young girls love older men. Especially if they are in positions of power, of high social status or even celebrities. Teenage girls touch themselves thinking about their idols, even guys in their 20's and 30's, especially guys in their 20's and 30's. Girls are no different than guys. We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.


solid arguments



byuu said:


> Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid.


No, it's because they're going through puberty. 



byuu said:


> They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


It's legal to get a learner's permit in many states at 14 and most 14 yr olds are illegally drinking.


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.

The average 14-year-old girl has been sucking dick for three years and already has a kid.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.


What the fuck?



Taarna said:


> The average 14-year-old girl has been sucking dick for three years and already has a kid.


This is true and a failing of greater society as a whole but still...



Taarna said:


> I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.


What the fuck?


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

RembrandtCourage said:


> What the fuck?


What do you mean what the fuck? Do you honestly not see the difference between small children age 6 or around that age being forced to have sex and being recorded, for the pleasure of adult men, and a probably already sexually active 14-year-old girl sending a guy, she apparently has a crush on and is texting and flirting with, a nude picture of herself, willingly, because that's what she wants to do?

Not saying it's smart for a man to engage in that, or that young girls can't be taken advantage of, but it's in no way child pornography. It's not even pornography. There's nudist photos out there that don't count as pornography. You can even find nude videos of people on Youtube, some of which I am sure are underage.

People need to stop pretending as if 14-year-old girls are sexless robots.

There are pornstars, that have admitted to luring older men into bathrooms and giving them blowjobs when they were 13.



RembrandtCourage said:


> This is true and a failing of greater society as a whole but still...


It's just nature. I've been masturbating since I was 6. I once talked to a girl (at the time 18 years old) who said she would pleasure herself with a wet towel in the shower when she was 6. All of you will have similar stories. Our brains evolved to be like that and our bodies become ready for that sort of thing at a very early age.

Everything about that is normal and natural. The only problem is the power dynamic between older, more experienced people, and younger, less experienced people.


----------



## Product Placement (Jan 10, 2022)

Debate user Taarna on the ethics of child porn thread incoming


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

Product Placement said:


> Debate user Taarna on the ethics of child porn thread incoming


A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


----------



## Product Placement (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


Elvis is a pedo and the world is a better off place from him dying on the shitter. You should follow his lead and do the same


----------



## DennisReynolds (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


You are fucked


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

DennisReynolds said:


> You are fucked


You're full of shit.


----------



## DennisReynolds (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> You're full of shit.


You're seriously fucked in the head. It's one thing to hold those views, but an entirely even more fucked thing to publicly defend them. Stop it, get some help.


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

DennisReynolds said:


> You're seriously fucked in the head. It's one thing to hold those views, but an entirely even more fucked thing to publicly defend them. Stop it, get some help.


It's called honesty. Is that concept alien to you?


Product Placement said:


> Elvis is a pedo and the world is a better off place from him dying on the sitter. You should follow his lead and do the same


Priscilla wanted his dick. He made her biggest dream come true. Young girls love older men. Especially if they are in positions of power, of high social status or even celebrities. Teenage girls touch themselves thinking about their idols, even guys in their 20's and 30's, especially guys in their 20's and 30's. Girls are no different than guys. We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.

One day you have to face reality.


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 10, 2022)

So the head admin says they're going to delegate a fraction of voltage that's supposed to go to me for their new coffee maker unless I hit the month's pedophile threadbanning quota this time. While I think Taarna may be a troll, I'm hoping the higher ups aren't paying close enough attention to notice, so I'm splitting this derail into its own thread, here.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jan 10, 2022)

I heard if you hang yourself, the afterlife is full of child porn.


----------



## Creep3r (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.






Now please go back to whatever basement you crawled out of.


----------



## Spunt (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you.


I would not do this. The very idea is repulsive.

Would anybody else not do this?


----------



## Just A Butt (Jan 10, 2022)

where the fuck was this even originally posted?


----------



## byuu (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.


Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid. They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


----------



## Just A Butt (Jan 10, 2022)

@BoxerShorts47 get in here someone is trying to steal your bit


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Jan 10, 2022)

byuu said:


> Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid. They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


This is a house where children can
*drink* their milk
*vote* the imposter
*drive* their sister insane
*date* the 1945 nuclear bombing of Hiroshima.


----------



## GHTD (Jan 10, 2022)

Where the fuck are all these pedophile fucks coming out of? Go to 8chan you sick fucks, KF is not the place to trade your kid-diddling stories.


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> What do you mean what the fuck? Do you honestly not see the difference between small children age 6 or around that age being forced to have sex and being recorded, for the pleasure of adult men, and a probably already sexually active 14-year-old girl sending a guy, she apparently has a crush on and is texting and flirting with, a nude picture of herself, willingly, because that's what she wants to do?





Taarna said:


> Priscilla wanted his dick. He made her biggest dream come true. Young girls love older men. Especially if they are in positions of power, of high social status or even celebrities. Teenage girls touch themselves thinking about their idols, even guys in their 20's and 30's, especially guys in their 20's and 30's. Girls are no different than guys. We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.


solid arguments



byuu said:


> Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid.


No, it's because they're going through puberty. 



byuu said:


> They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


It's legal to get a learner's permit in many states at 14 and most 14 yr olds are illegally drinking.


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.

The average 14-year-old girl has been sucking dick for three years and already has a kid.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.


What the fuck?



Taarna said:


> The average 14-year-old girl has been sucking dick for three years and already has a kid.


This is true and a failing of greater society as a whole but still...



Taarna said:


> I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.


What the fuck?


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

RembrandtCourage said:


> What the fuck?


What do you mean what the fuck? Do you honestly not see the difference between small children age 6 or around that age being forced to have sex and being recorded, for the pleasure of adult men, and a probably already sexually active 14-year-old girl sending a guy, she apparently has a crush on and is texting and flirting with, a nude picture of herself, willingly, because that's what she wants to do?

Not saying it's smart for a man to engage in that, or that young girls can't be taken advantage of, but it's in no way child pornography. It's not even pornography. There's nudist photos out there that don't count as pornography. You can even find nude videos of people on Youtube, some of which I am sure are underage.

People need to stop pretending as if 14-year-old girls are sexless robots.

There are pornstars, that have admitted to luring older men into bathrooms and giving them blowjobs when they were 13.



RembrandtCourage said:


> This is true and a failing of greater society as a whole but still...


It's just nature. I've been masturbating since I was 6. I once talked to a girl (at the time 18 years old) who said she would pleasure herself with a wet towel in the shower when she was 6. All of you will have similar stories. Our brains evolved to be like that and our bodies become ready for that sort of thing at a very early age.

Everything about that is normal and natural. The only problem is the power dynamic between older, more experienced people, and younger, less experienced people.


----------



## Product Placement (Jan 10, 2022)

Debate user Taarna on the ethics of child porn thread incoming


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

Product Placement said:


> Debate user Taarna on the ethics of child porn thread incoming


A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


----------



## Product Placement (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


Elvis is a pedo and the world is a better off place from him dying on the shitter. You should follow his lead and do the same


----------



## DennisReynolds (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


You are fucked


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

DennisReynolds said:


> You are fucked


You're full of shit.


----------



## DennisReynolds (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> You're full of shit.


You're seriously fucked in the head. It's one thing to hold those views, but an entirely even more fucked thing to publicly defend them. Stop it, get some help.


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

DennisReynolds said:


> You're seriously fucked in the head. It's one thing to hold those views, but an entirely even more fucked thing to publicly defend them. Stop it, get some help.


It's called honesty. Is that concept alien to you?


Product Placement said:


> Elvis is a pedo and the world is a better off place from him dying on the sitter. You should follow his lead and do the same


Priscilla wanted his dick. He made her biggest dream come true. Young girls love older men. Especially if they are in positions of power, of high social status or even celebrities. Teenage girls touch themselves thinking about their idols, even guys in their 20's and 30's, especially guys in their 20's and 30's. Girls are no different than guys. We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.

One day you have to face reality.


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 10, 2022)

So the head admin says they're going to delegate a fraction of voltage that's supposed to go to me for their new coffee maker unless I hit the month's pedophile threadbanning quota this time. While I think Taarna may be a troll, I'm hoping the higher ups aren't paying close enough attention to notice, so I'm splitting this derail into its own thread, here.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jan 10, 2022)

I heard if you hang yourself, the afterlife is full of child porn.


----------



## Creep3r (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.






Now please go back to whatever basement you crawled out of.


----------



## Spunt (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you.


I would not do this. The very idea is repulsive.

Would anybody else not do this?


----------



## Just A Butt (Jan 10, 2022)

where the fuck was this even originally posted?


----------



## byuu (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.


Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid. They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


----------



## Just A Butt (Jan 10, 2022)

@BoxerShorts47 get in here someone is trying to steal your bit


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Jan 10, 2022)

byuu said:


> Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid. They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


This is a house where children can
*drink* their milk
*vote* the imposter
*drive* their sister insane
*date* the 1945 nuclear bombing of Hiroshima.


----------



## GHTD (Jan 10, 2022)

Where the fuck are all these pedophile fucks coming out of? Go to 8chan you sick fucks, KF is not the place to trade your kid-diddling stories.


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> What do you mean what the fuck? Do you honestly not see the difference between small children age 6 or around that age being forced to have sex and being recorded, for the pleasure of adult men, and a probably already sexually active 14-year-old girl sending a guy, she apparently has a crush on and is texting and flirting with, a nude picture of herself, willingly, because that's what she wants to do?





Taarna said:


> Priscilla wanted his dick. He made her biggest dream come true. Young girls love older men. Especially if they are in positions of power, of high social status or even celebrities. Teenage girls touch themselves thinking about their idols, even guys in their 20's and 30's, especially guys in their 20's and 30's. Girls are no different than guys. We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.


solid arguments



byuu said:


> Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid.


No, it's because they're going through puberty. 



byuu said:


> They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


It's legal to get a learner's permit in many states at 14 and most 14 yr olds are illegally drinking.


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.

The average 14-year-old girl has been sucking dick for three years and already has a kid.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.


What the fuck?



Taarna said:


> The average 14-year-old girl has been sucking dick for three years and already has a kid.


This is true and a failing of greater society as a whole but still...



Taarna said:


> I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.


What the fuck?


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

RembrandtCourage said:


> What the fuck?


What do you mean what the fuck? Do you honestly not see the difference between small children age 6 or around that age being forced to have sex and being recorded, for the pleasure of adult men, and a probably already sexually active 14-year-old girl sending a guy, she apparently has a crush on and is texting and flirting with, a nude picture of herself, willingly, because that's what she wants to do?

Not saying it's smart for a man to engage in that, or that young girls can't be taken advantage of, but it's in no way child pornography. It's not even pornography. There's nudist photos out there that don't count as pornography. You can even find nude videos of people on Youtube, some of which I am sure are underage.

People need to stop pretending as if 14-year-old girls are sexless robots.

There are pornstars, that have admitted to luring older men into bathrooms and giving them blowjobs when they were 13.



RembrandtCourage said:


> This is true and a failing of greater society as a whole but still...


It's just nature. I've been masturbating since I was 6. I once talked to a girl (at the time 18 years old) who said she would pleasure herself with a wet towel in the shower when she was 6. All of you will have similar stories. Our brains evolved to be like that and our bodies become ready for that sort of thing at a very early age.

Everything about that is normal and natural. The only problem is the power dynamic between older, more experienced people, and younger, less experienced people.


----------



## Product Placement (Jan 10, 2022)

Debate user Taarna on the ethics of child porn thread incoming


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

Product Placement said:


> Debate user Taarna on the ethics of child porn thread incoming


A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


----------



## Product Placement (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


Elvis is a pedo and the world is a better off place from him dying on the shitter. You should follow his lead and do the same


----------



## DennisReynolds (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


You are fucked


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

DennisReynolds said:


> You are fucked


You're full of shit.


----------



## DennisReynolds (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> You're full of shit.


You're seriously fucked in the head. It's one thing to hold those views, but an entirely even more fucked thing to publicly defend them. Stop it, get some help.


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

DennisReynolds said:


> You're seriously fucked in the head. It's one thing to hold those views, but an entirely even more fucked thing to publicly defend them. Stop it, get some help.


It's called honesty. Is that concept alien to you?


Product Placement said:


> Elvis is a pedo and the world is a better off place from him dying on the sitter. You should follow his lead and do the same


Priscilla wanted his dick. He made her biggest dream come true. Young girls love older men. Especially if they are in positions of power, of high social status or even celebrities. Teenage girls touch themselves thinking about their idols, even guys in their 20's and 30's, especially guys in their 20's and 30's. Girls are no different than guys. We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.

One day you have to face reality.


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 10, 2022)

So the head admin says they're going to delegate a fraction of voltage that's supposed to go to me for their new coffee maker unless I hit the month's pedophile threadbanning quota this time. While I think Taarna may be a troll, I'm hoping the higher ups aren't paying close enough attention to notice, so I'm splitting this derail into its own thread, here.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jan 10, 2022)

I heard if you hang yourself, the afterlife is full of child porn.


----------



## Creep3r (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.






Now please go back to whatever basement you crawled out of.


----------



## Spunt (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you.


I would not do this. The very idea is repulsive.

Would anybody else not do this?


----------



## Just A Butt (Jan 10, 2022)

where the fuck was this even originally posted?


----------



## byuu (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.


Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid. They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


----------



## Just A Butt (Jan 10, 2022)

@BoxerShorts47 get in here someone is trying to steal your bit


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Jan 10, 2022)

byuu said:


> Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid. They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


This is a house where children can
*drink* their milk
*vote* the imposter
*drive* their sister insane
*date* the 1945 nuclear bombing of Hiroshima.


----------



## GHTD (Jan 10, 2022)

Where the fuck are all these pedophile fucks coming out of? Go to 8chan you sick fucks, KF is not the place to trade your kid-diddling stories.


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> What do you mean what the fuck? Do you honestly not see the difference between small children age 6 or around that age being forced to have sex and being recorded, for the pleasure of adult men, and a probably already sexually active 14-year-old girl sending a guy, she apparently has a crush on and is texting and flirting with, a nude picture of herself, willingly, because that's what she wants to do?





Taarna said:


> Priscilla wanted his dick. He made her biggest dream come true. Young girls love older men. Especially if they are in positions of power, of high social status or even celebrities. Teenage girls touch themselves thinking about their idols, even guys in their 20's and 30's, especially guys in their 20's and 30's. Girls are no different than guys. We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.


solid arguments



byuu said:


> Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid.


No, it's because they're going through puberty. 



byuu said:


> They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


It's legal to get a learner's permit in many states at 14 and most 14 yr olds are illegally drinking.


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.

The average 14-year-old girl has been sucking dick for three years and already has a kid.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.


What the fuck?



Taarna said:


> The average 14-year-old girl has been sucking dick for three years and already has a kid.


This is true and a failing of greater society as a whole but still...



Taarna said:


> I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.


What the fuck?


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

RembrandtCourage said:


> What the fuck?


What do you mean what the fuck? Do you honestly not see the difference between small children age 6 or around that age being forced to have sex and being recorded, for the pleasure of adult men, and a probably already sexually active 14-year-old girl sending a guy, she apparently has a crush on and is texting and flirting with, a nude picture of herself, willingly, because that's what she wants to do?

Not saying it's smart for a man to engage in that, or that young girls can't be taken advantage of, but it's in no way child pornography. It's not even pornography. There's nudist photos out there that don't count as pornography. You can even find nude videos of people on Youtube, some of which I am sure are underage.

People need to stop pretending as if 14-year-old girls are sexless robots.

There are pornstars, that have admitted to luring older men into bathrooms and giving them blowjobs when they were 13.



RembrandtCourage said:


> This is true and a failing of greater society as a whole but still...


It's just nature. I've been masturbating since I was 6. I once talked to a girl (at the time 18 years old) who said she would pleasure herself with a wet towel in the shower when she was 6. All of you will have similar stories. Our brains evolved to be like that and our bodies become ready for that sort of thing at a very early age.

Everything about that is normal and natural. The only problem is the power dynamic between older, more experienced people, and younger, less experienced people.


----------



## Product Placement (Jan 10, 2022)

Debate user Taarna on the ethics of child porn thread incoming


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

Product Placement said:


> Debate user Taarna on the ethics of child porn thread incoming


A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


----------



## Product Placement (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


Elvis is a pedo and the world is a better off place from him dying on the shitter. You should follow his lead and do the same


----------



## DennisReynolds (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


You are fucked


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

DennisReynolds said:


> You are fucked


You're full of shit.


----------



## DennisReynolds (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> You're full of shit.


You're seriously fucked in the head. It's one thing to hold those views, but an entirely even more fucked thing to publicly defend them. Stop it, get some help.


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

DennisReynolds said:


> You're seriously fucked in the head. It's one thing to hold those views, but an entirely even more fucked thing to publicly defend them. Stop it, get some help.


It's called honesty. Is that concept alien to you?


Product Placement said:


> Elvis is a pedo and the world is a better off place from him dying on the sitter. You should follow his lead and do the same


Priscilla wanted his dick. He made her biggest dream come true. Young girls love older men. Especially if they are in positions of power, of high social status or even celebrities. Teenage girls touch themselves thinking about their idols, even guys in their 20's and 30's, especially guys in their 20's and 30's. Girls are no different than guys. We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.

One day you have to face reality.


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 10, 2022)

So the head admin says they're going to delegate a fraction of voltage that's supposed to go to me for their new coffee maker unless I hit the month's pedophile threadbanning quota this time. While I think Taarna may be a troll, I'm hoping the higher ups aren't paying close enough attention to notice, so I'm splitting this derail into its own thread, here.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jan 10, 2022)

I heard if you hang yourself, the afterlife is full of child porn.


----------



## Creep3r (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.






Now please go back to whatever basement you crawled out of.


----------



## Spunt (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you.


I would not do this. The very idea is repulsive.

Would anybody else not do this?


----------



## Just A Butt (Jan 10, 2022)

where the fuck was this even originally posted?


----------



## byuu (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.


Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid. They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


----------



## Just A Butt (Jan 10, 2022)

@BoxerShorts47 get in here someone is trying to steal your bit


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Jan 10, 2022)

byuu said:


> Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid. They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


This is a house where children can
*drink* their milk
*vote* the imposter
*drive* their sister insane
*date* the 1945 nuclear bombing of Hiroshima.


----------



## GHTD (Jan 10, 2022)

Where the fuck are all these pedophile fucks coming out of? Go to 8chan you sick fucks, KF is not the place to trade your kid-diddling stories.


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> What do you mean what the fuck? Do you honestly not see the difference between small children age 6 or around that age being forced to have sex and being recorded, for the pleasure of adult men, and a probably already sexually active 14-year-old girl sending a guy, she apparently has a crush on and is texting and flirting with, a nude picture of herself, willingly, because that's what she wants to do?





Taarna said:


> Priscilla wanted his dick. He made her biggest dream come true. Young girls love older men. Especially if they are in positions of power, of high social status or even celebrities. Teenage girls touch themselves thinking about their idols, even guys in their 20's and 30's, especially guys in their 20's and 30's. Girls are no different than guys. We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.


solid arguments



byuu said:


> Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid.


No, it's because they're going through puberty. 



byuu said:


> They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


It's legal to get a learner's permit in many states at 14 and most 14 yr olds are illegally drinking.


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.

The average 14-year-old girl has been sucking dick for three years and already has a kid.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.


What the fuck?



Taarna said:


> The average 14-year-old girl has been sucking dick for three years and already has a kid.


This is true and a failing of greater society as a whole but still...



Taarna said:


> I don't think when a 14-year-old sends you nude pictures of herself willingly, that that should be classified as child porn.


What the fuck?


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

RembrandtCourage said:


> What the fuck?


What do you mean what the fuck? Do you honestly not see the difference between small children age 6 or around that age being forced to have sex and being recorded, for the pleasure of adult men, and a probably already sexually active 14-year-old girl sending a guy, she apparently has a crush on and is texting and flirting with, a nude picture of herself, willingly, because that's what she wants to do?

Not saying it's smart for a man to engage in that, or that young girls can't be taken advantage of, but it's in no way child pornography. It's not even pornography. There's nudist photos out there that don't count as pornography. You can even find nude videos of people on Youtube, some of which I am sure are underage.

People need to stop pretending as if 14-year-old girls are sexless robots.

There are pornstars, that have admitted to luring older men into bathrooms and giving them blowjobs when they were 13.



RembrandtCourage said:


> This is true and a failing of greater society as a whole but still...


It's just nature. I've been masturbating since I was 6. I once talked to a girl (at the time 18 years old) who said she would pleasure herself with a wet towel in the shower when she was 6. All of you will have similar stories. Our brains evolved to be like that and our bodies become ready for that sort of thing at a very early age.

Everything about that is normal and natural. The only problem is the power dynamic between older, more experienced people, and younger, less experienced people.


----------



## Product Placement (Jan 10, 2022)

Debate user Taarna on the ethics of child porn thread incoming


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

Product Placement said:


> Debate user Taarna on the ethics of child porn thread incoming


A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


----------



## Product Placement (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


Elvis is a pedo and the world is a better off place from him dying on the shitter. You should follow his lead and do the same


----------



## DennisReynolds (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.


You are fucked


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

DennisReynolds said:


> You are fucked


You're full of shit.


----------



## DennisReynolds (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> You're full of shit.


You're seriously fucked in the head. It's one thing to hold those views, but an entirely even more fucked thing to publicly defend them. Stop it, get some help.


----------



## Taarna (Jan 10, 2022)

DennisReynolds said:


> You're seriously fucked in the head. It's one thing to hold those views, but an entirely even more fucked thing to publicly defend them. Stop it, get some help.


It's called honesty. Is that concept alien to you?


Product Placement said:


> Elvis is a pedo and the world is a better off place from him dying on the sitter. You should follow his lead and do the same


Priscilla wanted his dick. He made her biggest dream come true. Young girls love older men. Especially if they are in positions of power, of high social status or even celebrities. Teenage girls touch themselves thinking about their idols, even guys in their 20's and 30's, especially guys in their 20's and 30's. Girls are no different than guys. We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.

One day you have to face reality.


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 10, 2022)

So the head admin says they're going to delegate a fraction of voltage that's supposed to go to me for their new coffee maker unless I hit the month's pedophile threadbanning quota this time. While I think Taarna may be a troll, I'm hoping the higher ups aren't paying close enough attention to notice, so I'm splitting this derail into its own thread, here.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jan 10, 2022)

I heard if you hang yourself, the afterlife is full of child porn.


----------



## Creep3r (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> A 14-year-old that wants your dick and sends you nude pictures of herself is not child pornography. She's not a child and it's not pornography. You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you. Elvis fucked Priscilla when she was 14. I rest my case.






Now please go back to whatever basement you crawled out of.


----------



## Spunt (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> You guys can stop pretending like you wouldn't fuck a 14-year-old if it was legal and she was good-looking and threw herself at you.


I would not do this. The very idea is repulsive.

Would anybody else not do this?


----------



## Just A Butt (Jan 10, 2022)

where the fuck was this even originally posted?


----------



## byuu (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.


Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid. They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


----------



## Just A Butt (Jan 10, 2022)

@BoxerShorts47 get in here someone is trying to steal your bit


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Jan 10, 2022)

byuu said:


> Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid. They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


This is a house where children can
*drink* their milk
*vote* the imposter
*drive* their sister insane
*date* the 1945 nuclear bombing of Hiroshima.


----------



## GHTD (Jan 10, 2022)

Where the fuck are all these pedophile fucks coming out of? Go to 8chan you sick fucks, KF is not the place to trade your kid-diddling stories.


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Jan 10, 2022)

Taarna said:


> What do you mean what the fuck? Do you honestly not see the difference between small children age 6 or around that age being forced to have sex and being recorded, for the pleasure of adult men, and a probably already sexually active 14-year-old girl sending a guy, she apparently has a crush on and is texting and flirting with, a nude picture of herself, willingly, because that's what she wants to do?





Taarna said:


> Priscilla wanted his dick. He made her biggest dream come true. Young girls love older men. Especially if they are in positions of power, of high social status or even celebrities. Teenage girls touch themselves thinking about their idols, even guys in their 20's and 30's, especially guys in their 20's and 30's. Girls are no different than guys. We jerked off to women 10-20 years older than us and it's no different for girls. Girls are just as sexual, if not more sexual than guys.


solid arguments



byuu said:


> Of course a teenager doesn't think it's wrong to have sex with an adult. A dumb teenager thinks that he/she's basically an adult already because they're just a dumb kid.


No, it's because they're going through puberty. 



byuu said:


> They also think they should be able to drink, vote and drive. We don't let them for a reason.


It's legal to get a learner's permit in many states at 14 and most 14 yr olds are illegally drinking.


----------

